

AcidXmail - Send emails that disappear (like Snapchat for email) - hqho
http://www.acidxmail.com

======
feralmoan
I don't understand how these emails disappear... isn't it still present on the
recipients POP/IMAP?

------
aram
Looks interesting - looking forward to see the source and see how did you
achieve the deletion exactly.

